# Remington sendero vs. browning x bolt



## Backwaterballer

I'm looking to upgrade from my current deer rifle. I have narrowed it down to either a Remington sendero in 7 mag or the carbon fiber browning X bolt with the stainless barrel. Just want to get y'all's opinion I'm having a hard time deciding.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jungle_Jim

Get the Remington. Brownings have terrible triggers. The Remington is a tried and true very accurate rifle.


----------



## RB II

The Remington would be my pick.


----------



## BradV

Although in a different caliber, my experience with the X bolt was simply that it is made to look nice and sell at a premium. It did not shoot as accurately as I expected for what is claimed to be a free floating and bedded rifle, which technically it is. I also had issues cycling it. Quickly working the bolt resulted in the bolt hanging up while moving rearward nearly every time. I think that the Sendero is a better pick.


----------



## artys_only

*yup*



HydraSports said:


> The Remington would be my pick.


X3


----------



## 3footer

Go with the sendero. You might have to try different ammo to find one it likes but when you do, you will love it. I've got one in 7mm rem mag. Nosler trophy grade 160gr Accubond works best for me.

Steve at Ranger Long Range has the rifles in stock.

http://www.rangerlongrangehunting.com


----------



## muney pit

The aftermarket for Remington is way more than any other. Something to think of.


----------



## Bottomsup

Cant go wrong with Remington but for sure adjust the trigger to a nice hunting weight. Factory triggers are set at over 8lbs to make the lawyers happy.


----------



## Fordzilla06

The triggers are fantastic in the Brownings. You can get a spring kit to lighten them up, but they are very crisp from the factory. The browning has, in my opinion, the prettiest action made. Remington's are ugly actions. The browning will be more accurate than 99% of hunters in the world need. 

That being said. If you want an easily customizable rifle that is battle tested and goes bang every time you pull the trigger. Get the Remington. Replaceable triggers, barrels, stocks, pretty much anything you want to change on a rifle you can find it online for the remington 700. The browning? You have no option. Nobody makes a trigger for it. Liken. Said your an get a spring kit, nobody makes a stock, except Boyd's and their stocks suck. Barrels, yes you can find one, but brux, bartlien, shillens are going to be hard to come by.


----------



## berto

I have 3 xbolts and they are all good shooters. Never had a problem and both very accurate out the box.


----------



## T. Rep

I have an Xbolt eclipse hunter in 270wsm and it is an awesome gun. Shot .57" group after Hill Country Rifles mounted my scope and did barrel break in. Not bad for a factory rifle with factory ammo. That being said, I love Rem 700's and just ordered a 300win mag Sendero. Dont think you can go wrong with either one.


----------



## B-Money

So there you have it. You should obviously go with the Browning.


----------



## spurgersalty

Miroku Japan?


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05

Magpul doesn't make a stock for the browning

http://www.magpul.com/products/hunter-700-stock?VariantID=VO343

Yet


----------



## Fordzilla06

Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 said:


> Magpul doesn't make a stock for the browning
> 
> http://www.magpul.com/products/hunter-700-stock?VariantID=VO343
> 
> Yet


They never will. Same reason McMillan, Bell & Carlson, HS Precsion, and Manners don't make one. The 700 and the savage are cheap and easy to customize. When you buy a browning you're already in it for close to a grand. You start adding a trigger, stock you might as well buy a full custom.


----------



## msf62000

I love my Browning 7mm mag! I hate my Remington 270 700 BDL! The only reason why i keep it is because it was my dad's and he has passed away. Gonna give it to one of my kids and when they get older they can do whatever they want with it.


----------



## mrsh978

with some exceptions- the 700 action will out perform a browning action . brownings are made to be pretty, not realistic. How many high end bench/target rifles( who end up in the thousands of dollars to build) are on browning actions?


----------



## Big Guns 1971

I have both guns and like them. I dont think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## Bottomsup

You saw what bolt action Chris Kyle was using.


----------



## Fordzilla06

Bottomsup said:


> You saw what bolt action Chris Kyle was using.


McMillan G30 LA


----------



## tc hardhead

This is really a ford and Chevy type of thing they both make fantastic rifles you just need to shoot them both and decide. I am a browning fan myself.


----------



## Bottomsup

Fordzilla06 said:


> McMillan G30 LA


He may have used the McMillan but I see a lot of his pics holding guns built with the Remington 700 action.


----------



## Fordzilla06

Bottomsup said:


> He may have used the McMillan but I see a lot of his pics holding guns built with the Remington 700 action.


His .300Wm was a built 700. When he switched to the .338 LM it was a McMillan Tac338. Majority of his kills were with the 700. I was just being a smartarse


----------



## Fordzilla06

mrsh978 said:


> with some exceptions- the 700 action will out perform a browning action . brownings are made to be pretty, not realistic. How many high end bench/target rifles( who end up in the thousands of dollars to build) are on browning actions?


How many high end, bench rest rifles are built on 700's? The majority are built on defiance, stiller, or surgeon actions. 700 is a great action and has been around forever. thats why it's so easily customized, it's like the Ruger 10/22. They're proven actions that everyone has, therefore there are more aftermarket parts to upgrade them with. The browning is a great action and a factory browning will outshoot 99% of shooters. Just because they're arent a bunch of aftermarket upgrades for it doesn't mean it's not a realistic action. It's an expensive action, most don't feel the need to upgrade when you buy a browning. When you buy a 700, generally the stock goes, then the trigger, then the barrel, then you take it to get it blueprinted. Not saying the browning action wouldn't shoot better if the action was blueprinted, because it probably would, but 99% of shooters don't shoot well enough to outshoot an off the shelf browning, or 700 for that matter.

If you're going to shoot sub MOA and want to shoot long distance have one built on a defiance action, 41% of the top 50 shooters in the world shoot defiance. If you're shooting whitetail at 200 yards, buy a savage. Most quality off the shelf rifles will shoot Minute Of Deer all day long.


----------



## msf62000

Fordzilla06 said:


> How many high end, bench rest rifles are built on 700's? The majority are built on defiance, stiller, or surgeon actions. 700 is a great action and has been around forever. thats why it's so easily customized, it's like the Ruger 10/22. They're proven actions that everyone has, therefore there are more aftermarket parts to upgrade them with. The browning is a great action and a factory browning will outshoot 99% of shooters. Just because they're arent a bunch of aftermarket upgrades for it doesn't mean it's not a realistic action. It's an expensive action, most don't feel the need to upgrade when you buy a browning. When you buy a 700, generally the stock goes, then the trigger, then the barrel, then you take it to get it blueprinted. Not saying the browning action wouldn't shoot better if the action was blueprinted, because it probably would, but 99% of shooters don't shoot well enough to outshoot an off the shelf browning, or 700 for that matter.
> 
> If you're going to shoot sub MOA and want to shoot long distance have one built on a defiance action, 41% of the top 50 shooters in the world shoot defiance. If you're shooting whitetail at 200 yards, buy a savage. Most quality off the shelf rifles will shoot Minute Of Deer all day long.


This guy nailed it! If your gonna buy something and keep it mostly stock I believe there are better options than the Remington. If you are going to modify it get the Remington or just build something custom from the start.


----------



## [email protected]

The Ranger Long Range Sendero package with the Vortex scope is a pretty good deal. That rifle probably shoots 1/2 moa or close and you get it broken in with lapped scope rings and scope installed with best factory ammo already figured out.


----------



## mrsh978

Let me say it this way - I don't see too many custom builds from a browning action ...


----------



## Favre4

Go against xbolt and ur crazy ... Have 2 of each


----------



## Pocketfisherman

mrsh978 said:


> with some exceptions- the 700 action will out perform a browning action . brownings are made to be pretty, not realistic. How many high end bench/target rifles( who end up in the thousands of dollars to build) are on browning actions?


Reality is there's more of them built on Savage actions than anything else.


----------



## TXPIRATE

either rifle will shoot better than you can. Buy whichever one you like. I really don't care for Brownings but I really can't say why. I guess I just never really have used one. People get very ford vs chevy with rifles. I myself am a Ruger guy and I am sure that there are a million people out there that will say that the ruger action sucks but they have always worked for me!


----------



## mrsh978

Pocketfisherman said:


> Reality is there's more of them built on Savage actions than anything else.


Through my experience visiting and doing business with two major gun builders in central tx- they do the vast majority of builds on Winchester or Remington actions- have not seen a browning or savage on their racks for a custom job .


----------



## Bottomsup

mrsh978 said:


> Through my experience visiting and doing business with two major gun builders in central tx- they do the vast majority of builds on Winchester or Remington actions- have not seen a browning or savage on their racks for a custom job .


X2 Hardly ever see a savage action on a custom build. Many gunsmiths will only build on Remington or custom actions.


----------



## Backwaterballer

I decided to go with the sendero in the 7mag and I'm gonna get a jewel trigger. Pairing it with a Zeiss conquest 5x25x50. Ordering the first week of April I can't wait!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter49

A few years ago I saved a few pennys and bougth a Browning X-bolt for the first time. It was one of the white gold rifles I think they called it. It was a beautiful rifle and it would group decently but the action always felt like it had a little slack in it. I never got used to it and wound up selling it! I'm partial to the 700's myself.


----------



## baitbuckett

sendero... if its down to those two. I personally don't think you can beat a tikka t3 in that price range, 1" moa guarantee, smoother action than both of those rifles, lighter, with a better trigger, and few hundres dollars less. Just my 02, but like I said if its between the browning and sendero, I will take the sendero all day every day without hesitation. OR! if you wanna try out a tikka t3 I have one ill let you test and drive some tacks with..


----------



## artys_only

Good choice , I am a 700 action guy ! Most sendaro that I have shot , shoot well right out of the box , trigger would be the first thing I would do , then shoot it to see what it likes !


----------

